# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Phrases

## Евгения Белякова

What are some basic phrases that are important to know in Dutch?
Like hello, goodbye, how are you, how do you feel. Those kinds of things? Does anyone know of a good site? Preferably a Russian site.  
Thank you

----------


## луговой лютик

Hopefully this link could be of some help: http://www.languages-study.com/nederlands.html

----------


## Евгения Белякова

This is late, and I apologize. Thank you for your help!

----------


## brett

If the previous Russian one doesn't provide soundbites, a site in English which covers all the main phrases with audio soundbites is;  www.travlang.com 
You just go to the bottom of the page (after all the annoying advertizing pop-ups stop) and click on the Dutch flag.

----------

